# Oracle grinder not always starting



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

For the past month I've been having an issue with my Oracle (non-touch) not always starting to grind the beans. The tamping fan sounds like it starts, but the grinder never kicks in (I'm assuming this is the case as normally the noise changes between when the beans are grinding and the final tamp occurs and it doesn't sound loud enough to be grinding).

Has anybody got any idea why this may be happening? I've changed beans from Coffee Compass ones (which I was using when it first started) to supermarket ones and performed a thorough complete clean, including taking the grinder out and ensuring the chute is completely clean.

Cleaning out the grinder fixes the issue for perhaps 3-4 shots but then it seems to go back to it's temperamental ways. I can also sometimes get it working by putting the grind size up to max coarseness temporarily.

Any advice on other things I could check?


----------



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Just an update on this. I've removed the hopper and pushed in the pin in to allow me to see what is happening when I try and grind.

If I clear any excess beans out of the grinder and run it normally it starts up, but as soon as I add a few more beans it refuses to start. It feels a bit like it's detecting that the grinder is blocked and decides to not turn on.


----------

